# Chihuahua Life Span ??



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I have tried googling this topic and it comes up with so many different answers it to confusing. So I thought I would ask here.
OK
How long is a Chihuahua's life span if it is healthy??


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

15 years is the most common lifespan I've come across.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> 15 years is the most common lifespan I've come across.


That is fantastic news!!
I thought Honey was 6 but I have got her vet papers and desex papers from a vet who treated her for an emergency csection. 
(this was from her previous owner not me)
And it says that Honey is only 4 years 3 months 
So I still have at least 10 years with her


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I've always read 16-18 years presuming they are very healthy. I could have sworn my breeder/friend said she knew of a woman who had a Chi live for 22 years....


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

MChis said:


> I've always read 16-18 years presuming they are very healthy. I could have sworn my breeder/friend said she knew of a woman who had a Chi live for 22 years....


Honey isnt VERY healthy.
She is over weight
I am trying to help her with that at the moment
Smaller meals and walks everyday
She has problems with her back knees
She will need surgery on them within 12 months if 
she dosent drop the extra weight.
But I still think she will live for a very very long time


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You know I am an advocate of the green bean diet...try it try it  I am sure you know, but do you have her on a good joint supplement as well as a fish oil? Both will help her knees.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

all my past Chis have lived 16-18 yrs.... I have had Chis since I was 8yrs old...
Poncho
Puppy
Peso
Tito
and figure Chico will be my last Chi... I just hope he doesn't outlive me....


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

ive read in a book 10-15 and ive read on google 15-18 so thats very accurate, im glad you asked this question ill keep an eye on it  why dont you ask your vet about joint supplement, i did and they gave me loads of names for my german shepard.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Working at the Vet the Average span we see is 12-16, however I do know of one who lived to be 23, on a diet of Pedigree dog food nonetheless LOL!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I will mention a joint supplement next week when Honey has her checkup. Maybe the vet hasn't said anything to me because of everything else Honey is going through at the moment?
She is normally a very good vet. Her knee problem was only picked up at our last check up 5 days ago.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I am sure there's a member on here whohad a 21 year old chi - good thing we love them so much they will be with us for a long time


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Aquarius said:


> I am sure there's a member on here whohad a 21 year old chi - good thing we love them so much they will be with us for a long time


I hope I have Honey for that long!!!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah i would ask the vet and ill try and remember what my vet recommended because its not just for big dogs. its hard for a dog to loose weight when they got bad knees. does she go swimming?


angel-baby said:


> I will mention a joint supplement next week when Honey has her checkup. Maybe the vet hasn't said anything to me because of everything else Honey is going through at the moment?
> She is normally a very good vet. Her knee problem was only picked up at our last check up 5 days ago.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Ive already talked to my 25 yr old son
that if we are both gone would he please
take Dahlia for us.He said yes of course.
I read somewhere that a chi lived to be 20.
Yes the smaller the breed the longer they live.
Big dog breeds usually live 10 yrs.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

codyann said:


> yeah i would ask the vet and ill try and remember what my vet recommended because its not just for big dogs. its hard for a dog to loose weight when they got bad knees. does she go swimming?


I take her to the dog beach, but she dosent really like the water. Last summer my cousin had a pool and I used to make her swim in there with me!
She is still recovering from her dog attack but the vet gave me the all clear to start walking her last week, She is enjoying her walks. So I think the weight should drop soon.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Ive already talked to my 25 yr old son
> that if we are both gone would he please
> take Dahlia for us.He said yes of course.
> I read somewhere that a chi lived to be 20.
> ...


That is really good that you know Dahlia will
be well cared for if something should happen
to you. Gives you peace of mind


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I hope my chi's live to the world record age especially Ninja we have to be together forever he is my main squeeze the apple of my eye we should have been Siamese twins LOL 

I had a rottwieler he was put down at the age of 8 he had bone cancer we had to take out his leg bone and replace it with a rod and eventually he got arthritis and he couldn't walk anymore and the cancer of spread also.

I have 2 mastiffs now one will be 9 yrs old on november 11 and one will be 10 yrs old in march I seriously can't picture them dying anytime soon! So I hope they make it to record breaking ages.


----------

